# Rabbits this year



## hack52 (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont know how all of you other beaglers are doing , there are more rabbit around this year than i can ever remember 
been out 4 times this week never the same spot and i dont jump shoot 
have killed 20 , it been like this all year
i have also seen 3 or 4 stray rabbit just about every time i have been out how about the rest of you how has it been ?
RICK


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Friend and I don't have dogs anymore but we've been doing well ourselves.Lot's of rabbit tracks and sign.Had rabbit in a scalloped potato dish and stir fry so far.....


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

No pics Rick? I don't beilieve you, so I'll have to tag along next time just to be sure. lol

Seriously, I wish I had that much luck.


----------



## Jake_robillard (Feb 26, 2013)

do any of you know a good place in southeast mi. to go this time of year?


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes , been a good year for rabbits.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Jake_robillard said:


> do any of you know a good place in southeast mi. to go this time of year?


 Might try some of the limited access sites on the DNR handout. They use to have some pretty good spots in there. After this snow , it should be pretty easy to find tracks. No tracks move on, the bunnies wont be moving very far from there base.


----------



## stuffit57 (Dec 20, 2011)

My son (14) and I have a honey hole that we get a dozen or so out of every year, olive and berries on about 6 acres- this year , so far,we have taken 41....incredible year.. and the coolest part - all with bows and flu-flu arrows tipped with judos. no thats bunny killen !


----------



## Jake_robillard (Feb 26, 2013)

kisherfisher said:


> Might try some of the limited access sites on the DNR handout. They use to have some pretty good spots in there. After this snow , it should be pretty easy to find tracks. No tracks move on, the bunnies wont be moving very far from there base.


 Alright , thanks! I know of a few places around me that are DNR.


----------

